# drivers pay



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

what kind of pay do you pay drivers of your trucks? i recently purchased another truck and looking at 2 more that i should know about tomorrow. i know its late in the season to put the trucks to work this year but theres next year the main reason i picked the trucks up.

no i just gotta find drivers for the trucks so what kinda pay do you offer your drivers.. 

im assuming you pay fuel and all expenses..

payton


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

My Dad pays his guys about $25/hour in his trucks.


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

I pay my guy that is not a regular employee $35 hr. I never have to guess if he is going to show up. In most cases he is the first to show up at the shop.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

$25/ hour in one of my trucks


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

18-25


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

$12.00 - $17.00 per hr


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

i get $18 an hour i have been plowing since i was 16 the guys with more experience can earn up to $25 an hour


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I pay mine 25 an hour and shovelers 10 or 12


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

our shovelers make $15 an hour


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Have paid 25/hr but have had trouble finding good people who are willing to work. Guys elsewhere finding that situation too? Thought maybe I was low, seeing as the hourly income is about $140 for my truck.


----------



## LHK2 (Jan 22, 2007)

We pay guys in our trucks any where from $15 to $20 per hr, after that it's better to sub a guy which we pay from $35 to $55 hr. Our shovelers get $15-$18 hr.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

My contractor pays me $30 an hour.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Wow,*

Wow in 2000-2001 I was paying $20 per hour for my wheeler and triaxle and I was one of the highest payers in the area......
I would have parked my trucks and drove someone elses for $30 per hour.
Anyone in Conway NH area looking for a operator with some experience?payup


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I get $25 an hour plowing for my family business and contract out for $50 an hour. I use my own truck and plow. I am reimbursed for gas.


----------



## troy28282 (Sep 26, 2002)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;382277 said:


> My contractor pays me $30 an hour.


Is that driving his truck or with yours?


----------



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

The company that I work for drivers get 24 an hour, time and a half after 8 hours, our shovlers get 19 an hour, and time an a half after 8 hours. I get 28 an hour time and a half after 8 hour, because I drive the tool truck and when something breaks I got to go and fix it. We plow anything that is with Cambridge Health alliance, hostpitals and clinics and what not.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Its a different world up here I guess.*

Wow, so different and only 2 hours away.
The companies up here are paying their drivers $8-$12 for pickups and one tons,$10-$15 for wheelers and triaxles for drivers.
I haven't heard of anyone up here paying anymore than that.And only 2.5 hours from Boston,go figure.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Sharpshooter77;382379 said:


> The company that I work for drivers get 24 an hour, time and a half after 8 hours, our shovlers get 19 an hour, and time an a half after 8 hours. I get 28 an hour time and a half after 8 hour, because I drive the tool truck and when something breaks I got to go and fix it. We plow anything that is with Cambridge Health alliance, hostpitals and clinics and what not.


Sharp is this a full time job also? I ask due to the time and half part that you mentioned. Also those rates are similar to Teamster wages for regular work.


----------



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

JD Plower- I work at Gold Star Trucking. We have been doing snow work for the past 12 years at the Somerville and Cambridge hospitals. We are not in the Union. When every I snows I get called out and for little stuff remember the Snow to Rain we had last week I got 6 hours in put down salt and sand and watching it wash away . Its not a bad job either. I am a supervisor when we do snow work so I drive around plow what needs to be plowed and check up on the guys.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Isn't Gold Star a moving company or is that another one I'm thinking of ? 

Congrats on those rates. I know many triaxle and ten wheeler drivers not making that cake


----------



## MDSP (Mar 10, 2007)

Their truck their fuel 8' w/ back blade $45.00, 7'6" no back blade $35.00/Hr.
Shovelers $15-20/Hr


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

MDSP;383786 said:


> Their truck their fuel 8' w/ back blade $45.00, 7'6" no back blade $35.00/Hr.
> Shovelers $15-20/Hr


Boy thats low I get $60.00 and hour for a 7 1/2 footer. I don't think you could count on guys showing up for that. I plan of adding a set of Danger Wings if they will give me $70.00 and hour.


----------



## MDSP (Mar 10, 2007)

$45.00/Hr is better than the $30/Hr you could get down the street from the other guy. I've got no problem getting great guys @ $45/Hr. I've got a waiting list of guys that want hours. Yes I agree that's low, however with alot of lowballers up and down the lakeshore, prices are driven lower and lower. I do what I can to keep prices up, along with a handful of other guys. It only takes a few to bring prices down.


----------

